# when to make it?



## BudWeederson (Nov 30, 2007)

ok i got a little plant from a buddy and its going to die!  Does a plant need to be at a certain point before you can use it to make hash? this plant is just a little more than a foot tall, still in veg though.  Will it make any decent harsh or what? thanks! :farm: Bud


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 1, 2007)

*I don't think so. You need trichromes to make hash and i don't think your plant being in veg has many if any. *


----------



## goddog (Dec 1, 2007)

try to save it by giving it love, not overwatering...  u may be suprised...

i save leaves in the freezer then crush them into powder...  then make stuff like italian food or tea...

post pic?


----------



## BudWeederson (Dec 2, 2007)

ah its long gone and dead...all the leaves were turning yellow and falling off. Oh well you win some you loose some. Thanks for that advice anyways. 
:farm: Bud


----------



## onelove420 (Dec 14, 2007)

helll no, thc only shows up in flowering, if u could pull that off people would just grow plants in veg then cut them all down n make kill hash


----------

